# I think mom should have antibiotics-24 hours of delivery



## chickenrunnin (Aug 16, 2010)

I read somewhere that terramiacyn is okay in the water for the rabbits. It has been over 24 hours and about every 5 or so hours she is still dropping a dead baby. I would imagine that she should have an antibiotic. I read that rabbits dont do well with antibiotics however I cant just let her be ill. She is NOT showing any signs of distress or illness. Any ideas? On a dog we would have them on antibiotics for this long or even a human. any ideas? If the terramiacyn is a correct antibiotic, what would be the dosage that you guys use?

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 18, 2010)

Kelly, I believe you said your vet has now put this rabbit on antibiotics. Did they also recommend probiotics? Rabbits rely on natural gut flora for a lot of their digestion, so antibiotics are always given with fingers crossed. Antibiotics don't discriminate, they kill the good bacteria as well as the bad. A rabbit can develop severe diarrhea if the gut flora get knocked out, so most people give Bene-bac or a similar product (or even plain yogurt) to try to offset the losses during the treatment period. 

Keep treats to a minimum while the rabbit is on antibiotics, particularly things high in sugar, like carrots and apples. It is particularly important to keep the diet high in fiber at this time,  in the form of good, clean grass hay. If the stools do get a bit loose, some plain dry oatmeal can help to firm things up. Hopefully, no stronger interventions will be called for.

I'm sorry you lost your litter. People who don't have rabbits have no idea how wrong the expression "breed like rabbits" can be! Hopefully your doe has expelled the last of the litter by now. I have never heard of a doe with a uterine infection; fetuses that don't get expelled usually just get mummified. I have known several does (and owned a couple) that had fetal mummies inside them. They tend to act like IUD's, effectively rendering the doe infertile, at least on that side.

Good luck with your doe!


----------



## chickenrunnin (Mar 26, 2011)

do you give yours probiotics? if so what and where do you get it?


----------

